# ABC Detailing - Spirit Blue Ford Fiesta ST-2 CQuartz Finest Detail



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all, another from ABC Detailing! :wave:

A few months ago I was contacted about applying some protection to a brand new Ford Fiesta ST-2, so a date was set to apply the superb CQuartz Finest a few days after delivery of the car.

The car was in great condition with very little iron / tar contamination and minimal dealer-inflicted marks or swirls, but the car was cleaned thoroughly as usual to ensure the best bonding with the sealant.

Moving onto the detail, starting with wheels







Car foamed with AMDetails Foam to remove any loose dirt



Then washed with AMDetails Bubbles Shampoo and the new Microfibre Madness Sponge





Onto decontamination; Almost zero Tar and Iron contamination showing on the paintwork, brake dust on wheels being the main issue, soon dissolved with 3 hits of IronX.









The car was very carefully clayed with the most mild of CarPro clays, again picking up very little, but leaving the car in perfect condition to move inside for refinement.





The car was showing very little in the way of swirls or imperfections, so the main aim was to remove those before laying down the protection.

Before



After



Before



After



Before



After



Before



After



The car was then wiped down with Eraser ready for CQuartz Finest application.





The interior was given a quick hoover and dust down







A few little details taken care of



The front grill took a good 30 minutes to clean with a microfibre!



Two coats of Finest were then applied to the whole car







Glass cleaned with AF Crystal and 3 coats of Gtechniq G1 applied all round



Wheels and plastics coated in Gtechniq C2v3







Arches sealed with Aerospace sealant



And here are the finished photos!

























If you've made it this far, thanks for reading! Comments always appreciated and don't forget to hit 'Like' and 'Follow' on the usual social media sites for our day-to-day stuff!

Facebook
http://www.facebook.com/abcdetailing.co.uk

Twitter
https://twitter.com/ABC_Detailing

Instagram
http://instagram.com/abcdetailing

Website
www.abc-detailing.co.uk

Andy
ABC Detailing​


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Apologies guys, it's Spirit Blue not Performance Blue!


----------



## PieterVDE (Sep 11, 2013)

I want one of those :argie:!

Got to drive one in August and it's been on my mind since ...


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice! I know what u mean about the front grille!!!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

PieterVDE said:


> I want one of those :argie:!
> 
> Got to drive one in August and it's been on my mind since ...


So do I! Such great cars.



luke w said:


> Nice! I know what u mean about the front grille!!!


Tell me about it!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great gloss and reflections on a top car.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks nice & wet.

Any reason for using C2V3 on plastics instead of C4?


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks both! 

Not particularly Guru, both work great with huge durability, but the ease of use is on another level with C2v3 that's hard to ignore!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice shine and reflections. Great work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lovely detail. That blue is a very rewarding colour.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Lovely job, Love these things!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks both!


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Great job on a great car,but still prefer silver wheels.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Craig!

I quite like the Anthracite, looks a lot better in person and hides the dirt!


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice job and enjoyable write up. Good photography too. Thanks


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks a lot Matt, replied to your PM.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

looking great superb gloss...:thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks both!


----------



## adam1942 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you ABC detailing! Sorry for the thread bump but I've just ordered an ST2 in Spirit Blue and couldn't find any decent pictures!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great job and wonderful finish......so 303 can be used for protecting the arches then??
Dave


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lovely stuff Andy! Stunning little cars.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

adam1942 said:


> Thank you ABC detailing! Sorry for the thread bump but I've just ordered an ST2 in Spirit Blue and couldn't find any decent pictures!


Thanks Adam, it's a lovely colour, enjoy the new car!


----------

